# Giving parents access to live updates of their kids’ progress in school



## Chew Toy McCoy

I don’t have kids. You’re welcome.

This may be going on in some schools already, but my coworker told me earlier that she found out from her kid’s teacher that her kid hasn’t been turning anything in 3 weeks after the fact. The teacher then gave access to my coworker to the student progress site, access that is supposed to just be for students and teachers.

It blows my mind that this isn’t already a standard practice. I’d take it a step further and require parents to login at least once a week and acknowledge they reviewed their kid(s)’ current status. If they refuse or miss it for an extended period of time they should be sterilized by the state.  There is no valid excuse.


----------



## Alli

Sounds off to me. As backwards as things are here, parents have been able to log in to view their children’s progress for close to 10 years. Maybe your friend just wasn’t aware of it?


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Sounds off to me. As backwards as things are here, parents have been able to log in to view their children’s progress for close to 10 years. Maybe your friend just wasn’t aware of it?




Your reply was nicer than mine started out to be.   I was thinking about a parent having to work from home and having three kids spaced three years apart in an apartment or house with not enough computing equipment or bandwith to support any f'g thing.

But yeah, focusing on access, I never heard of a system that didn't let parents check on progress either.  Whether they do it or not, and whether the school might have reason or rights to insist that that oversight happen is something else, of which I know nothing.


----------



## DT

We login daily, sometimes 2-3 times (or more), we can review the lesson plans, schedule for DBAs (live video sessions), all the assignments and tests expected per week.  On the status screen we can see a general % complete per class, each assignment and test score, lack of, and whether it's been submitted (meaning it's waiting on a grade where it's not automated).  The entire year of work is actually available, so you can work ahead as desired (we did this for a few days away).

We're doing a class-per-day which is working well:  Mon = ELA, Tue = Math, Wed = Civics, Thu = Science, Fri is catchup as needed and/or her two electives, but she tends to work on electives with available time Mon - Thu.   She's in all honors classes, so like math is Algebra I, meaning last night I had to brush up on Linear Equations / y-intercept form ...   

Her electives are pretty fun, photography and coding (HTML/CSS and later Python ... I feel I know someone who knows that stuff )

Anyway, sounds like parents that - to put it bluntly - weren't doing their goddam job.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> We login daily, sometimes 2-3 times (or more), we can review the lesson plans, schedule for DBAs (live video sessions), all the assignments and tests expected per week.  On the status screen we can see a general % complete per class, each assignment and test score, lack of, and whether it's been submitted (meaning it's waiting on a grade where it's not automated).  The entire year of work is actually available, so you can work ahead as desired (we did this for a few days away).
> 
> We're doing a class-per-day which is working well:  Mon = ELA, Tue = Math, Wed = Civics, Thu = Science, Fri is catchup as needed and/or her two electives, but she tends to work on electives with available time Mon - Thu.   She's in all honors classes, so like math is Algebra I, meaning last night I had to brush up on Linear Equations / y-intercept form ...
> 
> Her electives are pretty fun, photography and coding (HTML/CSS and later Python ... I feel I know someone who knows that stuff )
> 
> Anyway, sounds like parents that - to put it bluntly - weren't doing their goddam job.



SQL?


----------



## DT

ericgtr12 said:


> SQL?




Which movie?  I hear they're doing one for Bird Box.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Which movie?  I hear they're doing one for Bird Box.





> schedule for DBAs



You said DBA and I assumed (incorrectly from the sounds of it) that it meant database administrator.


----------



## DT

ericgtr12 said:


> You said DBA and I assumed (incorrectly from the sounds of it) that it meant database administrator.




Hahaha, I know, I was being a __goof__.

DBA is not Database Administrator, or Doing Business As ... 

It's Discussion Based Assessment, so it's kind of like a live video interactive participation type thing, you get points for it, plus, they discuss some specific details on the next assignment and/or exam.

She's just in 7th grade / middle school.


----------



## hulugu

I get a weekly report, and I can access assignments and lesson plans.  Plus, our teacher has been calling in to check on the kids if they seem like they're struggling. We got a call the other day because the assistant teacher noticed both parents charge into our kid's room. Turns out he was just making us do an online quiz to figure out which Greek god we were most like  (They're studying mythology as part of ELA.)


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Glad to see this is a fairly common thing, at least among forum members.  

Has there been any studies on if this has improved things?  And like I said, parents should be held responsible and monitored as to if they are actually logging in.  I'd like to see a correlation on that as well. Of course poverty could be included in there as well.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Glad to see this is a fairly common thing, at least among forum members.
> 
> Has there been any studies on if this has improved things?  And like I said, parents should be held responsible and monitored as to if they are actually logging in.  I'd like to see a correlation on that as well. Of course poverty could be included in there as well.




I just see it as the online equivalent to your child going to school, coming home, you asking them about their day, going over their lessons, getting their weekly assignment sheets, etc.

Now clearly, there's some issues with connectivity, availability of parents, etc., for many people, so I'm certainly not diluting the extra difficulties some people have.

We get our little G up by 8:30a so she can grab something to eat, wake up, then expect some lessons to be underway by 9a or so.

Heck, she's up there tonight doing a DBA at 8:30p (she said the teacher is always late), they do several over the course of the week, same material/lesson, but they try to limit the number of participants, so she opted for this later even one.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> you asking them about their day, going over their lessons, getting their weekly assignment sheets, etc.


----------

